# Official Game Thread: Sacramento Kings @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST CSNS CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/kings/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/sac_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/sac/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Kings.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#663399">Sacramento Kings(23 - 28) (6 - 17 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(22 - 28) (9 - 13 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, February 14	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Sacramento Kings @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST CSNS CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_bibby" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_bibby.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_bibby"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike Bibby<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_martin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_martin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_martin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Martin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 7'' - Western Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ron_artest.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ron Artest<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - St John's</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenny_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kenny_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenny_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kenny Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 7'' - New Mexico</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brad_miller" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brad_miller.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brad_miller"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brad Miller<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Purdue</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shareef_abdur-rahim.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shareef Abdur-Rahim<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - California</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_garcia" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_francisco_garcia.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_garcia"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Francisco Garcia<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Louisville</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_skinner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brian_skinner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_skinner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brian Skinner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - Baylor</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_hart" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_hart.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_hart"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jason Hart<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Syracuse</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

despite being valentine's day today let's show no love for ron and his team,kick their *** bullies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bulls 112
Kings 108


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

greekbullsfan said:


> despite being valentine's day today let's show no love for ron and his team,kick their *** bullies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bulls 112
> Kings 108


Tell me next time this year's Kings and Bulls get to a score that high...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally @ HOME 

This is revenge time. They kicked our *** last week and we've to return the favor and I think we will.

Bulls 104
Kings 91

Ben Gordon - 27 pts


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

We lose every matchup in the starting lineup, wow.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> despite being valentine's day today let's show no love for ron and his team,kick their *** bullies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bulls 112
> Kings 108


ditto! This is our house. They need to be put in their mediocre place!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not so optimistic, seeing how Artest is on a tear (and a mission apparently to take the Kings to the playoffs singlehandedly), we may just be small peas for him tonight.

Man, funny how all these old Krause-era Bulls are ending up together.

First Curry, Crawford and Rose...

now Artest & Miller...

Before he was forced to stop playing it was Fred Hoiberg & Trenton Hassell up in MN too.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

For some reason CBS Sportsline has us at 21-28, even though we are 22-28.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Revenge Time is NOW!
Come on Bulls , we are back home, we got put to shame by this team at their house, there is so much incentives to play good in this game.
MUST WIN
GO BULLS


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

is NO ONE near a TV??? sheeeeeesh!

Tyson 6 boards, ben 9 points, pargo already in the game(!?!) Still 2:25 left in the 1st.

bulls hopefully on their way to a win? up 6.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm calling it right now. ben on his way to a career high tonight.

14 already. DAYUM!

up 9 w/1 minute left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great start by Ben but don't be surprised if he sits half of the 2nd qtr now.

26-23 Bulls after 1


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls going on a mini-collapse. Gordon has 14, but Bibby does too.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is ben starting second quarter?
If not if he is rested more than 5 min skiles is a joke!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ben is on the bench with 8 min. in the 2nd.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

33-33 w/ 5:35 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Free-throw advantage already 11-1 in their favor........


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Kevin Martin looks like scum.

We need to go inside more, our outside shots definitely aren't falling. Especially when they're on a run, we need to go inside.

The Kings don't exactly play great D. We're playing good D but missing easy shots.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Free-throw advantage already 11-1 in their favor........


13-1


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

11 points that quarter vs. 16 for them.

Man I hope we never find ourselves in a situation where we need Pargo to start. Turnover, bad shot, stupid foul, bad shot, bad shot, turnover. What is his +/- for the season, I'd like to know.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon had 14 in the 1st quarter and then had 1 shot attempt in the 2nd. Miss. Hinrich is 0-4, 0 points. Bulls with 2 FT attempts the entire half.

Kings lead 40-37.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Kings broadcasting is perhaps the weakest in the league. The announcers suck. The halftime show looks like public access.

And both teams are playing like blech.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

did it seem like gordon was being ignored on offense in the 2nd quarter?? he had 14pts and had only one attempt the 2nd quarter!?? what gives, since no one can actually score and the bulls got only 11pts that quarter....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> did it seem like gordon was being ignored on offense in the 2nd quarter?? he had 14pts and had only one attempt the 2nd quarter!?? what gives, since no one can actually score and the bulls got only 11pts that quarter....


It like skiles goes away from it because he expects the other coach to make adjustments. But surely you should see before going away from something that works.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng 1 of 2

57-56 Kings


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kings announcers just praising Bulls org as an attractive place for FAs and their great flexibility with C space -- FWIW

Hinrich ties it up. Bulls get it back on O foul by Bibby.

And Hinrich puts them up by 2 61-59

Miller gets them tied back up


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Free-Throw discrepancy now only 19-6 in favor of the King.... good news is that we're hitting ours at a 50% clip!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Miller to Ron for 2

Songaila jumper for 2

63 all


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Free-Throw discrepancy now only 19-6 in favor of the King.... good news is that we're hitting ours at a 50% clip!


Nice point, *Handles!*


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Ron slashes for 2


Kings announcers just put up a stats graphic comparing Brand and Chandler.

Blech.


65 all.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Every time we see *Allen* -- just imagine it's Przybilla/AD/Ely/Nazr.
Every time we see *O'Fella* or *Sweets* -- Al Harrington/Aldridge/Splitter.
Every time we see *Jannero* -- Brewer/Gay/Bargnani/Deng...

How can that not be a better team? Especially with guys pushing each other in practice....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Exchanging FTs Kings sink 2, Bulls 1 Kings by 1

Stone Hands Chandler turns it over bobling a pass

Bulls get it back

Gordon to the line, sinks 2, Bulls by 1 68-67

12 seconds

Ron long 2 69-68 Kings at end of 3


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Nice point, *Handles!*


hehehe.......

I DO have quite a CRAWsover, if you know what I mean, and I think you do!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is Nocioni hurt? He seems to be pretty non-existant tonight.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Feed Gordon all this quarter hes a machine! :banana:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

8-14 Ft and they're 18-25. This is the case every single night.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

OziBull said:


> Feed Gordon all this quarter hes a machine! :banana:


The dancing banana is back. Needs to be more of them :banana: :banana:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

WTF is with the free throw shooting. You don't get many boys, make 'em count!


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL @ Ben's "dunk"


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That dunk would have been crazy if he got it down.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow great job on the line, if we lose I think we know what to blame it on.
That's horrible.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I think we need to start a show Songaila the love thread.

He's been very solid for us off the bench after his slow start


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> WTF is with the free throw shooting. You don't get many boys, make 'em count!


Every other team has so much more "practice" at free-throw shooting. When we finally get a shot, the player is so stunned he can hardly focus on textbook execution!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

darlets said:


> I think we need to start a show Songaila the love thread.
> 
> He's been very solid for us off the bench after his slow start


I said it a week ago, Songaila should be starting over Othella.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

darlets said:


> I think we need to start a show Songaila the love thread.
> 
> He's been very solid for us off the bench after his slow start


I agree! Happy Valentine's Day, Darius!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich has been big down the stretch for the past two games.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't wait until we get another big guy that rebounds.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Grab the ball!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We can't afford to have Tyson foul out. Where is Przybilla whe we need him?!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Seriously, do we lead the league in offensive fouls on screens? I think we do.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tyson NEEDS to develop some sort of offensive game. It's ridiculous. His only pts were on a putback. He needs to stop idolizing Ben Wallace, maybe then he'll care about offense and free throws.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Seriously, do we lead the league in offensive fouls on screens? I think we do.


I was just gonna say that. And it's not just one or two guys. All 4 of our big men(TC, O, Sweetney and Songaila) set at least 1 moving screen per game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmm, ben gets as to the third and hinrich is clutch in the forth? that's a bit different.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Songaila's pretty good where he's at. He's a jump shooter basically though, and putting him in and taking out Othella makes us even more one-dimensional that we already are.

Bibby's got to have the quietest 30 point game I can remember seeing... he always seems less good than I think he should be.

I really hope we can get a deal worked out to move Duhon by the deadline for someone that's going to help us. The longer we go, the more his value is going to fall. There's nowhere for it to go but down now that Ben and Kirk have pretty well cemented their starting jobs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice play, Tyson! Came up huge again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It is just unfreaking believable what a poor crunch time team we are.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Skiles to Sweets: "Get that BIG BUTT out there and make some room for the other fellas to get some boards......."


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I think Songaila's pretty good where he's at. He's a jump shooter basically though, and putting him in and taking out Othella makes us even more one-dimensional that we already are.
> 
> Bibby's got to have the quietest 30 point game I can remember seeing... he always seems less good than I think he should be.
> 
> I really hope we can get a deal worked out to move Duhon by the deadline for someone that's going to help us. The longer we go, the more his value is going to fall. There's nowhere for it to go but down now that Ben and Kirk have pretty well cemented their starting jobs.


Cough Gooden Cough. Can't see it happening though

I like to imagine A Harrington instead of O Harringtonin our starting line up.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

F this. Can the Bulls spit the bit any worse?


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

noooooooooooooo, wtf just happened. 90-85 TO 90-90!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

goddammit, can it get any more closer?

tied w/ 20 sec left.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Ben time. Fingers crossed


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh c'mon, there's more left on the clock then .5. BS! :curse:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought we had about :00.8 left, but I guess it's only :00.5.

Dear Ben, thanks for taking that impossible shot over three guys last posession, love Bulls fans worldwide.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ben really hasn't been super clutch this season. Hopefully his clutchness last year was not just a statistical aberration.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben inbounds again  :curse:

Skiles = Retard


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why Is Gordon Inbounding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Sigh.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Ben really hasn't been super clutch this season. Hopefully his clutchness last year was not just a *statistical aberration.*


How would that work? It's not like clutchness can appear different than he is. he was clutch last year, and he hasn't been this year. It's not like it's some trait that we're trying to find out if he has it or not.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

OT!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> How would that work? It's not like clutchness can appear different than he is. he was clutch last year, and he hasn't been this year. It's not like it's some trait that we're trying to find out if he has it or not.


Check his *DNA!*


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

We could use Ty right now. (At least on D.)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand why Gordon had to inbound the ball!? Just like the Jazz game... what the **** is Skiles trying to prove by doing this. Ben has a better release and better chance to make the shot then anyone else on this ****ING TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> OT!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse:


They realize they don't get paid by the minute don't they?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wynn said:


> Check his *DNA!*


 :laugh: 

12 for 21 FT, btw. One more of those and we're home free.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It's more important to get the ball in than anything. I guess they've deduced that Ben is better than anybody else at this.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm not liking our chances in OT w/o Tyson being available.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another off. rebound.

Tyson :sigh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich wont pass the god damn ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> It's more important to get the ball in than anything. I guess they've deduced that Ben is better than anybody else at this.


I just don't know WTF is going through Skiles' brain when he's doing this. That him being on the court will draw too much attention and leave other guys open? What more can you ask for?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Noc can't shoot in OT


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's cooled off significantly from behind the 3pt line.

5 point deficit


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I just don't know WTF is going through Skiles' brain when he's doing this. That him being on the court will draw too much attention and leave other guys open? What more can you ask for?


In his defense....... often the guy to pass the ball in becomes the best option to shoot. Clearly that didn't happen this time, but it's an easy toss back after the passer has time to step up to the line.....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I just don't know WTF is going through Skiles' brain when he's doing this. That him being on the court will draw too much attention and leave other guys open? What more can you ask for?


He's a god damn moron.... and these dog **** brained reporters will never ask him (after we lose this game) why he keeps having Gordon inbound the ball.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> How would that work? It's not like clutchness can appear different than he is. he was clutch last year, and he hasn't been this year. It's not like it's some trait that we're trying to find out if he has it or not.


Player numbers aren't distributed evenly over time. A player who averages 19 ppg for a season doesn't score 19 every game. A player who averages 19 ppg for his career doesn't average 19 ppg every season.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wynn said:


> In his defense....... often the guy to pass the ball in becomes the best option to shoot. Clearly that didn't happen this time, but it's an easy toss back after the passer has time to step up to the line.....


Not with .5 seconds left... Skiles clearly knew Gordon would not get the ball after in bounding it. Its catch and shoot for whoever Gordon passes to.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Future said:


> Noc can't shoot in OT


Given his 0-6 performance in regulation, I think you're being too specific right now.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> Player numbers aren't distributed evenly over time. A player who averages 19 ppg for a season doesn't score 19 every game. A player who averages 19 ppg for his career doesn't average 19 ppg every season.


I don't get what you're saying. I'm saying it's not like there's some statistic that says whether he's clutch or not--sometimes he has it, sometimes he doesn't.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great take by Kirk!

Why does he only attack the rim like this in the 4th quarter lately, he's been unstoppable when he does.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

CBS.sportsline.com has Tim Thomas in the game. Who is really playing?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wynn said:


> In his defense....... often the guy to pass the ball in becomes the best option to shoot. Clearly that didn't happen this time, but it's an easy toss back after the passer has time to step up to the line.....


"Toss back" isn't an option when there's only .5 seconds left on the clock. Skiles did the exact same thing in the Utah game with .7 seconds left. There is NO defense for Skiles here. He's an idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hinrich cuts it to two on a three point play with a minute left. Sacramento calls time, 12 seconds on the shot clock. A stop, a board, a score, another stop, and we have a chance to win. Maybe.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> I don't get what you're saying. I'm saying it's not like there's some statistic that says whether he's clutch or not--sometimes he has it, sometimes he doesn't.


There's that statistic. In fact there are many measures of clutchness.

That's like saying that there's no statistic for whether or not Ben is a good scorer -- sometimes he is sometimes he isn't.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> "Toss back" isn't an option when there's only .5 seconds left on the clock. Skiles did the exact same thing in the Utah game with .7 seconds left. There is NO defense for Skiles here. He's an idiot, plain and simple.


Wasn't aware the clock was so close......


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Shyte.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another chokejob.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game over....once Tyson was out... momentum was all Sacramento's. I pray one of the reporters asks why he made Gordon inbound the ball.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> There's that statistic. In fact there are many measures of clutchness.
> 
> That's like saying that there's no statistic for whether or not Ben is a good scorer -- sometimes he is sometimes he isn't.


Yes. I believe someone on this board (won't mention any names) once proved how "clutch" Crawsover was using those same statistics!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls are the losingest bunch of losers that ever lost


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Grrrrrrrr. I'm off the playoff bandwagon
I can believe no more.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> There's that statistic. In fact there are many measures of clutchness.
> 
> That's like saying that there's no statistic for whether or not Ben is a good scorer -- sometimes he is sometimes he isn't.


I still don't get what you're saying. I think you're actually agreeing with me. What statistic? You don't look at the box score and it says "Gordon, 10" under "clutch." You can see whether or not he was a good scorer for that game by looking at the points he scored, but you can't tell from stats when he scored them, and how clutch it was, etc. You only get that by knowing the situation by watching the game.

Ben's going to hit some and miss some, but WHEN he hits and misses is how clutch he is, not how many he hits or misses...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

why is Gordon taking a layup? It's a 2 posession game w/2 threes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We blew another game after having a lead with 1 minute left. And this wasn't some itty bitty lead. It was a 5 point LEAD and we blew it. How can we continue to do this?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, that needed to be a three.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> I still don't get what you're saying. I think you're actually agreeing with me. What statistic? You don't look at the box score and it says "Gordon, 10" under "clutch." You can see whether or not he was a good scorer for that game by looking at the points he scored, but you can't tell from stats when he scored them, and how clutch it was, etc. You only get that by knowing the situation by watching the game.
> 
> Ben's going to hit some and miss some, but WHEN he hits and misses is how clutch he is, not how many he hits or misses...


You can count how many points that a player averages in the forth quarter, how many game winners they've hit, or even more complicated measures like these. 

I think what you're saying is that we can't tell if a player is inherently imbued with some sort of intangible clutchness. I say that you can judge by tangible results.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's foot on the line . An inexcusable mental mistake.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im tired of Skiles and his everybody but Gordon gets the shot at the end of games style of coaching.

Hinrich in his career has never even come close to making a game winner in all his attempts. I like the guy but he just isn't clutch and shouldn't be taking shots at the end of games. If you don't want Gordon to shoot the shot, Skiles should at least have Pargo on the floor.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We should have at least a 10+ win differential if we didn't choke away all these games.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm tired of every game having to watch as a scrub, this time Kenny Thomas, has a field day against the Bulls.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tough to fault any individual in this loss. *Nocioni* pretty much stunk, but I don't think he's the reason for the loss. May have helped to have *Duhon* back. Fact is, once *Tyson* went down, it was pretty much over. If we don't get at least 2 or 3 viable options at PF/C this summer, then *Pax* needs to be fired. After this season, I never want to see *Sweets* or *Malik Allen* again. Ugh. If those minutes went to a *Przybilla* type -- or even *AD* -- we win this game. Ditto "*Pargo* Time". I guess it took tonight for me to realize exactly how shallow our roster is this year -- and that is the main reason for "clutch" last season and "choke" this season. We only have 7 legitimate NBA players on this roster. We can't afford for ANY of them to have a bad night. With *Nocioni* having an off night, and *Duhon* on the bench, our five didn't ahve the gas to make OT a possibility. Especially given that one of our five was sitting on the bench after having fouled out. Is a roster of *Kirk, Ben, Songaila, & Deng* really going to win many ball games by themselves?

Adding 2 high draft picks and two quality FAs to our "effective 7" will REALLY make the difference next season.

Ugh.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> You can count how many points that a player averages in the forth quarter, how many game winners they've hit, or even more complicated measures like these.
> 
> I think what you're saying is that we can't tell if a player is inherently imbued with some sort of intangible clutchness. I say that you can judge by tangible results.


Kind of. I feel like it's something that you can develop or lose, and that anybody is capable of being clutch at any time. I agree you can judge it by tangible results but those results are hard to find easily in normal stats, and could be easily misread. I feel like it's not like we thought Ben was clutch and he's actually not, but more that he was clutch then and isn't now. But whatever, this is stupid.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sick of the Funkmaster describing games as "heartbreaking"

Between the Cubs and the Bulls, I don't know why I bother to follow sports anymore...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Same old story. 

A 5 point lead with under two minutes left apparently isn't enough to seal the deal. 

The gamebreaking play was when Tyson fouled out. Not just the fact that he left the game, but that foul failed to burn time off the clock and directly led to a quick Kings score.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

From the Clippers Game Thread:



King Joseus said:


> Wow. 2-0 with the chandler jersey now. i'm wearing it (well, on game nights) till we lose...


Blech. That was fast...

:sigh:

:curse: 

And I guaranteed a win to my buddy at school too, saying that I wouldn't wear a bulls jersey again till we win a game by twenty points. Looks like my Wade, AK47, Iggy, and Brent Barry jerseys are gonna get some wear. And I'll argue that I can wear my old Kukoc since he's currently not a bull. terrible - it carries over to next season too. i'm hoping that's not necessary, but i've got a bad feeling..


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Rough loss tonight. 

Only an eight page game thread after that thriller? What's going on?

Lots of empty seats at the UC tonight.



Artest is a man among boys out there. Deng could not stop him in the post if you paid him 2.4 million dollars a year. Oh wait. Artest is easily my favorite Bull since the dynasty and I just wish he had a functional brain so we could have kept him on the Bulls. Grrrr. That guy is just star. Krausian "big" player with multiple skills.

Just undersized and undermassed out there. This team does live and die with Chandler.

Why does Kirk drive the ball to the hoop and give up open layups?

Why is Gordon inbounding the ball again at the end of the game?

Man, Artest abused poor Noc tonight. Ugly.



Playoffs getting further from sight.


What's worth less? A Chandler playoff guarantee or a Paxson playoff guarantee?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Rough loss tonight.
> 
> Only an eight page game thread after that thriller? What's going on?
> 
> Lots of empty seats at the UC tonight.


Well I for one was doing my Valentine day duty dining and dancing with my fiancee during the game. Maybe I wasn't the only one. Sorry to hear about the loss. Maybe it was partly the "first home game after the road trip" syndrome at work. But Tyson fouling out couldn't have helped much.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd give almost anyone on the roster to bet Miller back.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bulls don't have a superstar, aren't athletic and aren't high scoring. In the past there was innocent hope that the youngsters would all turn out to be as good as their nbadraft website comparisons and that was intriguing. Last season they won for the first time in forever. Now fans aren't fascinated by the rebuilding process because they've seen how much funner winning is.

IMO, of course.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> I'd give almost anyone on the roster to bet Miller back.


Miller and Chandler would be a nice combo.

Miller is not a good rebounder though for a center. Worse rebound rate this season than some other guys we've had who were hammered for not enough rebounding.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Last season they won for the first time in forever. Now fans aren't fascinated by the rebuilding process because they've seen how much funner winning is.


This is what I thought as well.

But, some feel that last season really wasn't that good. Last season shone a bright light on a team that needed to be blown up for another round of rebuilding. It had maxed out you see. We're actually much better off right now. You just have to be patient.

I have never met any of these people in the flesh though. Most people I talk Bulls to either don't care about the Bulls anymore or are disappointed at the team's losing.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> This is what I thought as well.
> 
> But, some feel that last season really wasn't that good. Last season shone a bright light on a team that needed to be blown up for another round of rebuilding. It had maxed out you see. We're actually much better off right now. You just have to be patient.
> 
> I have never met any of these people in the flesh though. Most people I talk Bulls to either don't care about the Bulls anymore or are disappointed at the team's losing.


Honestly I can't remember one poster saying that last years team had maxed out and needed to be blown up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Honestly I can't remember one poster saying that last years team had maxed out and needed to be blown up.


I can't remember this level of bitterness and personal invective coming from K4 either.

Weird times.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Honestly I can't remember one poster saying that last years team had maxed out and needed to be blown up.



http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3173400&postcount=37


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> I can't remember this level of bitterness and personal invective coming from K4 either.
> 
> Weird times.



I find your stance on blowing up last year’s team ridiculous, IMO, but you are entitled to it.

I have no problems with you... you've been a solid poster post-banning, IMO. 

Honestly, when I typed that post about 5 posts back on this thread I could not remember who it was I was talking to this afternoon that said it. It just happened to be you.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3173400&postcount=37


You're a Bush fan, aren't you? Your ability to bend any reality to fit your worldview is...breathtaking.

Moving Eddy was not blowing up the team. And neither is saying that last years team wasn't a championship one.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Moving Eddy was not blowing up the team. And neither is saying that last years team wasn't a championship one.



Deciding a team isn’t worth hanging onto, enough so to make moves where you may be worse for a season or two in order to build assets for a brighter tomorrow is blowing up a team (why will it be worse for a season or two?) and deciding to build a team you think will be a champion.

Trading away your starting 4 and 5 that combined for 54.3 minutes of the available 96 for two guys who hardly, or never, play, is blowing up your team, IMO.

If you don't think that young 47 win team was worth hanging onto, which it certainly seems from your posts that you don't, then just support the losing that's going on right now and move on. I don't agree with you, but its no big deal.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Deciding a team isn’t worth hanging onto, enough so to make moves where you may be worse for a season or two in order to build assets for a brighter tomorrow is blowing up a team (why will it be worse for a season or two?) and deciding to build a team you think will be a champion.


You're hopeless.

Paxson wanted to re-sign Curry remember? And most of the other posters in the thread said the same thing I did: more pieces needed.

What does that mean? That when we win the ring again, it will be a different team than is out there now. Offensively, defensively, and personnel. Call it what you want.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3172898&postcount=23
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3172113&postcount=19
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3173538&postcount=49


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Paxson wanted to re-sign Curry remember?


Not enough to do it.

Yah, more peices needed. A center/pf to replace the one we lost is the #1 piece needed.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Not enough to do it.
> 
> Yah, more peices needed. A center/pf to replace the one we lost is the #1 piece needed.


Are you purposely ignoring the circumstances surrounding Curry beyond his ability as a basketball player?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Are you purposely ignoring the circumstances surrounding Curry beyond his ability as a basketball player?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Are you purposely ignoring the circumstances surrounding Curry beyond his ability as a basketball player?


Of course not.

The circumstances were what they were.

They obviously were not insurmountable circumstances since Curry is playing 27 minutes a night. 

And, Paxson feels we miss Curry a fair amount ("we lost our size")... see transcript from the regression thread.

There are still a number of people on this board that feel that Curry is a "crap" player. How could the Bulls be worse off from losing a "crap" player? Could Paxson possibly be that daft to think that losing Curry hurt this team? (if you think he's a "crap" player). If he's "crap", the Bulls should be better off now that he's off the team, right?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Of course not.
> 
> The circumstances were what they were.
> 
> ...


I'm not making a judgement on the Curry's value (actually I am. I think the Bulls would be better with him and AD this season), but it did seem odd that you were considering the Curry situation as a straightup talent situation. There was another major factor.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

It's like a never ending loop. We already have enough Curry threads, stop hijacking others.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

This is the side effect of locking the Curry/Knicks threads.

This happens.


----------

